# "Smoker Friendly" Brand Cigars, Any Good?



## Colorado CJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Howdy all. I'm new here. Been smoking cigars for a couple of years now, still looking for exactly what I like. I do like Maduros and decent medium/full bodied cigars. 

I was in my local Smoker Friendly today to have a look through their humidor. This particular store has a large selection of cigars, but their store brand caught my eye. They have some store brand cigars that look to be (from appearances) a decent cheap stick. 

I'm always looking for a GOOD cheap stick, so I picked up 3 for some seven dollars and change. I bought 2 red label Dominican Golds and a white label Nicaraguan. 

I just looked at their website and seen that they are made for Smoker Friendly by Altadis USA, who make some other sticks I enjoy.

Have any of you tried these cigars out? How'd they rate for a cheap stick? 

I'll probably light one up tomorrow while out on a hike in the mountains.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i'll be curious to hear your review. i would just assume that you will get what you pay for, but you never know.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

My local B&M has their own hand roll cigars they do in shop. They are $3-5 a stick and are pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

No "Smoker Friendly" near me but I do try to smoke inexpensive cigars most of the time. There are winners and losers in this category. By losers, I mean really bad cigars.

Be sure to let us know how these cigars smoked for you.

Have you visited the New Puffers forum and let everyone here at Puff know a little about you? It helps us get to know you and give more qualified answers to questions you may have. If I missed your introduction, I am sorry and welcome to Puff!!


----------



## Colorado CJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I smoked one of the Red Label Dominicans Churchills Saturday. It was actually surprisingly good for such a cheap stick, one of the better ~$2.50 cigars I had. The only problem I had with it was the draw was a little too tight for my liking. There were no visible stems in the filler, just packed a little too tightly. 

The burn was great and there as no need to touch up for the whole stick, and since I was in the driving in the car with the windows cracked, that was pretty good (usually have to touch up most cigars to get the burn right in the car). The taste was on the mild side of medium with good flavor.

Later in the day I had an A. Fuente Gran Reserva, which was better, more creamy, but cost 3 times as much.

I'm now going to try the other "Smoker Friendly" cigars they have. If they are as good as this one was, for the money, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

Your going to find out soon enough that the price of a cigar has little to do with how much You enjoy it. Just because a cigar costs 3 times or 4 times more than one you know You like doesn't mean it will be 3or4 times better.


----------



## dustywaymire (Feb 21, 2013)

I smoke the "Smoker Friendly" Honduran Gold toros. They're less than $3 each but I really enjoy them. They are very airy as I like to put it meaning they aren't rolled too tight & easy to puff. I have some 1997 vintage macanudos I keep vacuum sealed for special occasions but the smoker friendlies are my favorite every day smoker


----------



## Dan62 (Nov 3, 2015)

I tried a Rocky Patel from Smoker Friendly and these were my thoughts:

I dunno, Is Smoker Friendly to fine cigar shops what Wal-Mart is to fine electronic shops? By this, I mean: I bought some Rocky Patel smokes from Smoker Friendly and they just don’t live up what I’ve read about them. Not a fantastic smoke, barely a mediocre smoke. At first light, it tasted stale. The first couple draws, this was a nasty smoke. By the second third, it did get better, almost enjoyable, albeit a mildish smoke. By the time I was reaching the last third, it went back to being awful. The wrapper was cracking, and the cigar finally decided to quit being lit. Not a great smoke. Won’t buy RPs from Smoker Friendly again, unless super hard up. Note to self: don’t put myself in a situation where I’m super hard up for a smoke. Construction 5, Appearance 10, Taste 10, Draw 10, burn 5. Total 40


----------



## Lexondray (Oct 24, 2016)

I bought a couple of different ones. They were about $3.00 each. I expected the worse, but was surprised at how good they were. I've bought assorted cheap bundles of random other cigars from the cigar lounges around town and online, and these were better than the average one of those. They might be comparable to Cuba Rosa cigars online, which people generally feel are a good $3.00 cigar. I think the Nicaraguan Gold was maybe a little better than the Dominican Series. I bought one cheap cigar sold in a tube, but not with the SF name and it was garbage and fell apart. They also Quorum, which is also a very acceptable stick to me. It's worth a try, they're many times cheaper than what the average lounge carries.


----------

